# EMS Sasuke vs SM Naruto



## Hachibi (Oct 23, 2014)

Since I saw in the Telegram SM Naruto > EMS Sasuke.
Location: Quality Valley of the End
Distance: 55 meters
Knowledge: Manga
Mindset: BL
Restriction: Kyuubi

Scenario 2: Give Naruto Living Tobirama.


----------



## Radice (Oct 23, 2014)

Perfect Susano'o stomps.


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 23, 2014)

EMS Sasuke>Blind Sage Madara>SM Naruto


----------



## Turrin (Oct 23, 2014)

If this is current Naruto, than SM-Naruto would most likely win. People have to bare in mind that Naruto keeps increasing his Senjutsu prowess, and he's gotten even better as shown by how he was able to balance the massive amount of natural energy that Kurama drew in perfectly. 

Senjutsu = Sharringan
Bijuu = Bijuu
Yang Tatoo = Yin Tattoo

Is the only way that Naruto vs Sasuke can be equals. Which means Naruto's Senjutsu abilities exceed EMS.


----------



## Veracity (Oct 23, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> EMS Sasuke>Blind Sage Madara>SM Naruto



Blind sage Madara would curbstomp Sasuke.


----------



## Mofo (Oct 23, 2014)

Naruto takes it most of the time. Kishi keeps improving Naruto's SM, at first he was limited in the amount of chakra, the duration, activation time, recovery and number of clones.
With each arc these limitations were gradually lifted, up to a point where he's able to do what he did against sealed Kurama  but in the real world.

How do we define current Sage mode? Is it the base frog version or this 
,

 but without Kurama's help and guudodamas?
How is  EMS Perfect Susanoo going to touch him, when he has advanced sage sensing?
Can EMS Susanoo tank




Naruto's base form has received constant improvement over the last few arcs, pretty much under any category, from speed to stamina to strength to intelligence. I mean, a single clone fought and won against the strongest Raikage.
Now keep in mind, we haven't seen Naruto in his prime. He's been improving of the course of the war, but he's been fighting non stop for days. Imagine if the guy was fresh. Kishi messed up his  powerlevel bigtime.


----------



## KeyofMiracles (Oct 23, 2014)

Anyone with a shred of common sense knows that a full power EMS Sasuke shitstomps a Pre Rikudo Power Up Sage Mode Naruto.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mofo (Oct 23, 2014)

That's your opinion, you need to back it up with facts.
Susanoo ----> Kabuto has been shown to be able to evade it, and Kabuto is an inferior sage mode user. Naruto is pretty much the best SM sensor in the manga. The only chance Sasuke has of ever hurting Naruto is by employing Enton. Will Naruto fall for the trap? Can Perfect Susano withstand multiple oodama Rasen shurikens? Does EMS Sasuke have enough stamina to tank the barrage of attacks from his opponent?

Amaterasu -----> a sensor can sense the chakra build up in the eye, regardless of that, datclone  was able to keep up with the third Raikage (who wasn't a pushover in terms of speed)

Genjutsu ----> would that work against Naruto? Sasuke isn't on par with  Itachi in that department. On the other hand, sharingan wielders have been shown to be vulnerable to auditory genjutsus (read: frog song)

Honestly, I don't see how could Sasuke win this fight,  Kishimoto has literally lifted  any limitation sage mode had. In his current form the guy can even enter it instantly, if Sasuke's Susanoo doesn't cave in first, then it's a simple matter of how long his chakra will keep him up.


----------



## KeyofMiracles (Oct 23, 2014)

Mofo said:


> That's your opinion, you need to back them up with facts.



That can be arranged.



> Susanoo ----> Kabuto has been shown to be able to evade it, and Kabuto is an inferior sage mode user. Naruto is pretty much the best SM sensor in the manga. The only chance Sasuke has of ever hurting Naruto is by employing Enton. Will Naruto fall for the trap? Can Perfect Susano withstand multiple oodama Rasen shurikens? Does EMS Sasuke have enough stamina to tank the barrage of attacks from his opponent?


EMS Sasuke tagged Juubito with his V3 Susanoo enhanced by Naruto and Jugo's power. He'd tag Naruto, with far slower with far slower reactions and inferior sensing with zero effort. Unless you believe Toad Sage Sensing>Rikudo Senjutsu Sensing, and SM Naruto's movement speed>Juubito's.

Multiple? SM Naruto needs a good amount of time, and 2 or 3 other clones to form even one of those, he isn't using a barrage of them before Sasuke can swing his blade.



> Amaterasu -----> a sensor can sense the chakra build up in the eye, regardless of that, datclone  was able to keep up with the third Raikage (who wasn't a pushover in terms of speed)


Ok.



> Genjutsu ----> would that work against Naruto. Sasuke isn't on par with  Itachi in that department. On the other hand, sharingan wielders have been shown to be vulnerable to auditory genjutsus (read: frog song)



Ok. Gama Rinsho isn't happening here though.



> Honestly, I don't see how could Sasuke win this fight,  Kishimoto has literally lifted  any limitation sage mode had. In his current form the guy can even enter it instantly, if Sasuke's Susanoo doesn't cave in first, then it's a simple matter of how long his chakra will keep him up.



Lifting Sage Mode's limitations doesn't put SM Naruto on a level where he can even push EMS Sasuke let alone fight against him. Perfect Susanoo one shots him. No move SM Naruto uses is as strong as Full Kurama's Biju Dama, except maybe that big Chou Oodama FRS, even then, as strong as Bijuu Dama=Tanked attack.

No Bijuu Mode for Naruto means he gets raped.


----------



## Mofo (Oct 23, 2014)

> EMS Sasuke tagged Juubito with his V3 Susanoo enhanced by Naruto and Jugo's power. He'd tag Naruto, with far slower with far slower reactions and inferior sensing with zero effort. Unless you believe Toad Sage Sensing>Rikudo Senjutsu Sensing, and SM Naruto's movement speed>Juubito's.


The Sasuke in this  scenario doesn't have Juugo nor Naruto's shroud (both are huge powerups).   Obito didn't have Sage Mode, therefore your point is nonexistent. As a matter of fact, Obito was vulnerable to Sage mode. Madara did even make a point of  stealing Hashirama's SM, if that is of any indication of the difference between a Sage and a non Sage user.
Fact is, in that  particular  clash  you're referring to, two factors  were made to matter.  Minato/Tobirama s/t jutsus and Sage Mode. Naruto has the luxury of the latter, Sasuke doesn't have the former. Keep in mind, Sasuke despite his external powerups  was able to follow  Obito's movements, he wasn't able to outspeed him. And here we're arguing about the opportunity of PS  of hitting a moving Sage foe.  Needless to say, awakening PS doesn't give its user any boost in speed, Sasuke's movements (and so his feats) won't be any faster than they were vs Kabuto.




> Multiple? SM Naruto needs a good amount of time, and 2 or 3 other clones to form even one of those, he isn't using a barrage of them before Sasuke can swing his blade.


Reread OP.  It's CURRENT SM Naruto, a guy that in base can now one handedly create Rasengans (or fuuton rasengans, refer to the latest chapter),  OP did even specify the reason of this thread  "Since I saw in the Telegram SM Naruto > EMS Sasuke". Clearly he's talking about SM Naruto as of now, scaled to the current  feats/level.
SM Naruto can enter the mode instantly, he has been able to for a while. Remember when they  S/T  blitzed Obito? Exactly.
Ever since the Kakuzu arc, Naruto  has been able to create hundreds of clones (out of his own chakra, Kurama was restrained by Yamato). These clones can now enter sage mode.
Even more so. Remember datclone  vs Madara.  The clone (who at the time was in base) had  just spent all  of his chakra. With the help of Kurama, he did this




Now, stay with me. All you need to do is scale back the feat to Naruto's current level,  thus remove Kurama  but take note of the differences in status (real one vs clone, in Sage mode vs out of sage mode, fresh vs worn out, improvements over time, not being divided among different battlefields). The Naruto we're talking about in this fight, will start with full chakra and without any clone to spread thin his reserves with.  Given these considerations, Naruto is pretty much able of performing multiple Odaama Rasengans, if the Kurama inner fight is of any indication.

I don't understand why you are ruling out Frog Song. Sasuke is bad at multitasking and his eyes can't detect a bunshin from a real one or a henge. Honestly,  everything Naruto has to do is henge some of his clones into frogs (something he can perfectly do,  he turned his clones into stones, he turned his clones into other dudes as per Kaguya fight), that will greatly reduce the odds of the real frogs getting interrupted. The moment Frog song flares, Sasuke is fucked.



> No move SM Naruto uses is as strong as Full Kurama's Biju Dama, except maybe that big Chou Oodama FRS, even then, as strong as Bijuu Dama=Tanked attack.


Again, reread the op. It's EMS Sasuke. When did EMS Sasuke (so, pre-RS powerup) tank a Biju dama? 
This is the Susanoo we're talking about.


----------



## ueharakk (Oct 23, 2014)

current naruto destroys EMS Sasuke in base.  

It's the otherway around if it's EMS Sasuke vs pre-rikudou powerup SM Naruto.


----------



## Veracity (Oct 23, 2014)

Mofo said:


> That's your opinion, you need to back it up with facts.
> Susanoo ----> Kabuto has been shown to be able to evade it, and Kabuto is an inferior sage mode user. Naruto is pretty much the best SM sensor in the manga. The only chance Sasuke has of ever hurting Naruto is by employing Enton. Will Naruto fall for the trap? Can Perfect Susano withstand multiple oodama Rasen shurikens? Does EMS Sasuke have enough stamina to tank the barrage of attacks from his opponent?
> 
> Amaterasu -----> a sensor can sense the chakra build up in the eye, regardless of that, datclone  was able to keep up with the third Raikage (who wasn't a pushover in terms of speed)
> ...



Not saying Sasuke would win, but just a couple of things.

1) Naruto is not the best sensor in the manga. Sage Madara has some pretty crazy feats.
2) PS can survive multiple COFRS. As if Naruto would ever get the chance to use multiple and if his chakra supply is good enough.
3) Naruto can avoid amaterasu with dust cloud, but if he doesn't use that then he's screwed. Reacting to someone like Sandaime Raikage doesn't make him able to react and avoid amaterasu.

Edit: Okay NEVERMIND current Naruto rapes.


----------



## Rocky (Oct 23, 2014)

When you say Naruto is not the best sensor, you mean Naruto _without_ his Rikudō Senjutsu, right?


----------



## Veracity (Oct 23, 2014)

Rocky said:


> When you say Naruto is not the best sensor, you mean Naruto _without_ his Rikudō Senjutsu, right?



My entire post was based on pre Riduko Naruto.


----------



## Bonly (Oct 23, 2014)

EMS Sasuke should pull out the win sooner or later. With the knowledge on he has on Naruto and what SM can do, he should be able to last long enough for Naruto to run out and go back to base and finish him off


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 24, 2014)

Turrin said:


> If this is current Naruto, than SM-Naruto would most likely win. People have to bare in mind that Naruto keeps increasing his Senjutsu prowess, and he's gotten even better as shown by how he was able to balance the massive amount of natural energy that Kurama drew in perfectly.
> 
> Senjutsu = Sharringan
> Bijuu = Bijuu
> ...



Hmmm, but Senjutsu's power is in fact quite variable.

No normal human was able to gather on his own as much nature energy as Kurama did in the previous chapter.

The translation was weird since it stated that Kurama did gather all energy there was on earth but even if it wasn't all the energy in the whole world but "only" the surface or in the country they were in it was still an unprecedented feat. 

Neither Jiraiya, Minato nor Naruto himself. And while Naruto can now enter SM faster it is unknown how much more SM can he access than before. We saw him running out of SM during the War arc after using FRS 3 times and collapsing out of exhaustion which led to Neji's death.

Without bijuu Senjutsu cannot be used at its full haxxxed potential. 

Rinnegan is strange as it gives crazy strong jutsus and an incredible skill at controlling others with genjutsu or control chakra on the level of RS. However, it does not provide with any extra chakra as far as I know. Also only the original user can make it truly haxxxed and Sasuke still lacks one Rinnegan eye.

Maybe Kishi meant that all the world's nature energy symbolizes the full aspect of the body power and the Rinnegan(maybe just one or both) symbolizes the full power of the eye power aspect?

Still...cooperation was hyped as the best thing and it may be true as just having a bijuu does not make one god level. Only having said bijuu cooperation which gives access to new jutsus, abilities, a rechargeable battery and a huge gatherer of nature chakra make one truly god tier.


----------



## KeyofMiracles (Oct 24, 2014)

Mofo said:


> The Sasuke in this  scenario doesn't have Juugo nor Naruto's shroud (both are huge powerups).   Obito didn't have Sage Mode, therefore your point is nonexistent. As a matter of fact, Obito was vulnerable to Sage mode. Madara did even make a point of  stealing Hashirama's SM*, if that is of any indication of the difference between a Sage and a non Sage user.*



Perfect Susanoo>The Susanoo that Sasuke used against them, so no. My point isn't nonexistent unless you are ready to start arguing that a V3 Susanoo is on the level of a Perfect Susanoo.

Rikudo Senjutsu is nothing more than a Sage Mode on steroids. Obito has Rikudo Senjutsu, thus he has the same sensing feats.

Don't know why he stole Hashirama's Sage Mode, but its already stated and shown in the manga what Rikudo Senjutsu is and what it gives you.




> Fact is, in that  particular  clash  you're referring to, two factors  were made to matter.  Minato/Tobirama s/t jutsus and Sage Mode. Naruto has the luxury of the latter, Sasuke doesn't have the former. Keep in mind, Sasuke despite his external powerups  was able to follow  Obito's movements, he wasn't able to outspeed him. And here we're arguing about the opportunity of PS  of hitting a moving Sage foe.  Needless to say, awakening PS doesn't give its user any boost in speed, Sasuke's movements (and so his feats) won't be any faster than they were vs Kabuto.


Once again, wrong.

-Sasuke forced Obito to block by striking at him, thus Obito couldn't evade like he'd been doing the last 2 pages. 

-Perfect Susanoo is better than a V3 Susanoo in every way, shape and form, thus he'll do the same with a V3 Susanoo.

That simple. There is nothing more to argue on this point.



> Reread OP.  It's CURRENT SM Naruto, a guy that in base can now one handedly create Rasengans (or fuuton rasengans, refer to the latest chapter),  OP did even specify the reason of this thread  "Since I saw in the Telegram SM Naruto > EMS Sasuke". Clearly he's talking about SM Naruto as of now, scaled to the current  feats/level.
> SM Naruto can enter the mode instantly, he has been able to for a while. Remember when they  S/T  blitzed Obito? Exactly.
> Ever since the Kakuzu arc, Naruto  has been able to create hundreds of clones (out of his own chakra, Kurama was restrained by Yamato). These clones can now enter sage mode.
> Even more so. Remember datclone  vs Madara.  The clone (who at the time was in base) had  just spent all  of his chakra. With the help of Kurama, he did this



If its Current then Naruto rapes. Debates over.


----------



## Hachibi (Oct 24, 2014)

They are both Pre-Rikudo Power-Up btw


----------



## KeyofMiracles (Oct 24, 2014)

Yup, as I figured. SM Naruto gets stomped.


----------



## Raiken (Oct 24, 2014)

EMS Sasuke needed two additional power ups to be on BSM Naruto's level.
The most powerful version of the Pure Kyuubi Chakra Cloak and making use of Juugo's Cursed Sage Chakra.
Even then, Naruto's Sage Mode > Juugo's Cursed Mode.

It was shown that Sasuke without any of those External Power Ups, was KCM Naruto level.
And depending on how you view the different versions of Naruto; SM and KCM Naruto compare to each other differently.
But most commonly it's believed around: KCM Naruto > or => SM Naruto.
Having KCM Naruto at slightly more powerful or almost equal to SM Naruto.

So to conclude:

EMS Sasuke = KCM Naruto
EMS Sasuke => or > SM Naruto

So yes, I'd still give this battle to Sasuke as the victor, but this battle is by no means a "stomp".


----------



## JuicyG (Oct 24, 2014)

Yeah if were talking War Arc Sage Naruto, EMS Sasuke is above him..

I have it like such...

*KCM Naruto > EMS Sasuke>SM Naruto > MS Sasuke*


----------



## Bkprince33 (Oct 24, 2014)

JuicyG said:


> Yeah if were talking War Arc Sage Naruto, EMS Sasuke is above him..
> 
> I have it like such...
> 
> *BM naruto >Ems sasuke (ps)>KCM Naruto > EMS Sasuke (ps-less)>MS Sasuke > SM Naruto > Heibi Sasuke/U]*




there fixed it for you


----------



## Raiken (Oct 27, 2014)

Bkprince33 said:


> there fixed it for you


More like:

*Late Shinobi World War/Juubi Revival Arc:* _"Naruto gains Kyuubi Cooperation, KCM2 and can later combine with SM."_
KCM2+SM Naruto > KCM2 Naruto >> EMS Sasuke = KCM Naruto > SM Naruto >> 3TS Sasuke = Base Naruto
*"Early-Mid" Shinobi World War Arc:* _"Sasuke gains EMS, Naruto gains KCM"_
EMS Sasuke = KCM Naruto > SM Naruto >> 3TS Sasuke = Base Naruto
*Kage Summit Arc:* _"Sasuke develops MS"_
MS Sasuke = SM Naruto >> 3TS Sasuke = Base Naruto
*Invasion of Pain Arc* _"Sasuke looses Orochimaru and CS & gains MS. Naruto gains SM"_
SM Naruto > MS Sasuke > 3TS Sasuke = Base Naruto
*Hunt for Itachi Arc:* _"Sasuke absorbed Orochimaru"_
V1-3T Kyuubi Naruto > V1-2T Kyuubi Naruto = CS2+3TS Sasuke > V1-1T Kyuubi Naruto > CS1+3TS Sasuke > Initial Kyuubi Naruto = 3TS Sasuke > Base Naruto
*"Late" Immortal Akatsuki Arc:* _"After all Naruto's Training and gaining FRS."_
Base Naruto = 3TS Sasuke
V1-3T Kyuubi Naruto > V1-2T Kyuubi Naruto > CS2+3TS Sasuke = V1-1T Kyuubi Naruto >> CS1+3TS Sasuke = Initial Kyuubi Naruto > 3TS Sasuke = Base Naruto
*Sai and Sasuke Arc:* _"Post Time-Skip"_
V1-3T Kyuubi Naruto = CS2+3TS Sasuke > V1-2T Kyuubi Naruto > CS1+3TS Sasuke = V1-1T Naruto > 3TS Sasuke > Initial Kyuubi Naruto > Base Naruto


----------



## JuicyG (Oct 27, 2014)

_SM Naruto loses, but not stomped_

BSM Naruto > BM Naruto> EMS Sasuke>=KCM Naruto>SM Naruto>MS Sasuke


----------



## Ghost (Oct 27, 2014)

EMS Sauce fucking wastes SM Naruto.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiken (Oct 27, 2014)

Average consensus is that EMS Sasuke wins, but  not easliy, at around High Difficulty.

/thread


----------



## KeyofMiracles (Oct 27, 2014)

Cryorex said:


> Average consensus is that EMS Sasuke wins, but  not easliy, at around High Difficulty.
> 
> /thread



An unrestricted EMS Sasuke stomps the fuck out of SM Naruto. Get that "High Difficulty" BS out of here.


----------



## trance (Oct 27, 2014)

Hachibi said:


> They are both Pre-Rikudo Power-Up btw



Sauce oneshots with Perfect Susanoo. Naruto has no way of breaching it.


----------



## Raiken (Oct 28, 2014)

KeyofMiracles said:


> An unrestricted EMS Sasuke stomps the fuck out of SM Naruto. Get that "High Difficulty" BS out of here.


Why is that exactly, please explain?


----------



## KeyofMiracles (Oct 28, 2014)

Cryorex said:


> Why is that exactly, please explain?



PS GG that is why. Literally nothing else has to be said.


----------



## Ashi (Oct 28, 2014)

Sasuke's PS w/o Rinnegan was featless w/o kurama


----------



## KeyofMiracles (Oct 28, 2014)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> Sasuke's PS w/o Rinnegan was featless w/o kurama



Your point?


----------



## Ashi (Oct 28, 2014)

KeyofMiracles said:


> Your point?



Restricting it makes sense


----------



## RedChidori (Oct 28, 2014)

Bonly said:


> EMS Sasuke should pull out the win sooner or later. With the knowledge on he has on Naruto and what SM can do, he should be able to last long enough for Naruto to run out and go back to base and finish him off



This .


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Oct 28, 2014)

EMS sasuke should take this naruto needs KCM to beat him


----------



## Raiken (Oct 29, 2014)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> Sasuke's PS w/o Rinnegan was featless w/o kurama


Exactly, we seen him use a comparible Susano'o to Naruto's BSM, however, Sasuke was being augmented by the most powerful version of the Kyuubi Chakra Cloak and Juugo's Cursed Seal Senjutsu.
And then he lacked them, he merged his Susano'o Chakra with Naruto's BSM Chakra to form the "Kyu-Susano'o".

EMS Sasuke, in relation to Giant Susano'os and the Perfect Level is featless.
It's not fair at all to say he's near BM or BSM Naruto's level, with all those extra power ups.
Kakashi stated that the weakest version of Kyuubi Chakra Naruto dished out increased the Size of Kamui he was able to create by 3x. 
Obviously Kakashi has less Chakra than Sasuke, so it would be less of an increase for Sasuke when compared to Kakashi; however, that was the weakest version, Sasuke had the strongest version.

3TS Sasuke = Base Naruto

EMS Sasuke >>> Base Naruto
SM Naruto >> 3TS Sasuke
KCM Naruto >>> 3TS Sasuke

EMS Sasuke > SM Naruto
EMS Sasuke = KCM Naruto

KCM+SM Naruto > EMS Sasuke
KCM+SM Naruto => EMS Sasuke "w/ Juugo's Senjutsu Chakra"

KCM2 Naruto >> EMS Sasuke
KCM2 Naruto = EMS Sasuke "w/ 100% Kyuubi Chakra Cloak"

KCM2+SM Naruto >>> EMS Sasuke
KCM2+SM Naruto => EMS Sasuke "100% Kyuubi Chakra Cloak & Juugo's Senjutsu Chakra"


----------



## KeyofMiracles (Oct 29, 2014)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> Restricting it makes sense



Restricting someone's power because it hasn't been shown in action isn't how you do things. You use power scaling and logical comparisons.


----------



## KeyofMiracles (Oct 29, 2014)

Cryorex said:


> Exactly, we seen him use a comparible Susano'o to Naruto's BSM, however, Sasuke was being augmented by the most powerful version of the Kyuubi Chakra Cloak and Juugo's Cursed Seal Senjutsu.
> And then he lacked them, he merged his Susano'o Chakra with Naruto's BSM Chakra to form the "Kyu-Susano'o".[
> 
> EMS Sasuke, in relation to Giant Susano'os and the Perfect Level is featless.
> ...



Yet none of this tells me why SM Naruto beats or pushes Sasuke to high difficulty. All I'm seeing is "His PS is featless" even though that isn't an argument for or against its power. Don't know why you are mentioning BM Naruto when nobody here mentioned BM Naruto, at all.



> 3TS Sasuke = Base Naruto
> 
> EMS Sasuke >>> Base Naruto
> SM Naruto >> 3TS Sasuke
> ...



EMS Sasuke w/Perfect Susanoo is a level above KCM Naruto.



> KCM+SM Naruto > EMS Sasuke
> KCM+SM Naruto => EMS Sasuke "w/ Juugo's Senjutsu Chakra"


EMS Sasuke w/ PS is still a level above KCSM Naruto.




> KCM2 Naruto >> EMS Sasuke
> KCM2 Naruto = EMS Sasuke "w/ 100% Kyuubi Chakra Cloak"


Ok.



> [CM2+SM Naruto >>> EMS Sasuke
> KCM2+SM Naruto => EMS Sasuke "100% Kyuubi Chakra Cloak & Juugo's Senjutsu Chakra"



Ok.


----------



## ueharakk (Oct 29, 2014)

Cryorex said:


> *V1-3T Kyuubi Naruto = CS2+3TS Sasuke* > V1-2T Kyuubi Naruto > CS1+3TS Sasuke = V1-1T Naruto > 3TS Sasuke > Initial Kyuubi Naruto > Base Naruto



I don't see how the bolded can be true when oro says* this.
*


----------



## Transcendent Shinobi (Oct 29, 2014)

I don't understand why this thread hasn't been locked? A fully rested MS Sasuke would be a good match for SM Naruto. Give him EMS??? Have you not seen how powerful EMS is compared to SM? This is basically EMS Madara vs SM Nartuo.

I really hate to get on the PS gg but PS gg.


----------



## TheGreen1 (Oct 30, 2014)

SM Naruto has Fukusaku and Shima with him. He distracts Sasuke long enough for them to prep Frog Song. They use Frog Song. Sasuke's caught in a Senjutsu Genjutsu that he can't escape from. Naruto slaughters Sasuke. Naruto mid difficulty for that reason.


----------



## Amol (Oct 30, 2014)

Genjutsu is the only way Naruto can win. EMS Sasuke does not have PS.
Sasuke will probably win more times but Naruto has legit chance at winning.


----------



## Freechoice (Oct 30, 2014)

TheGreen1 said:


> SM Naruto has Fukusaku and Shima with him. He distracts Sasuke long enough for them to prep Frog Song. They use *Frog Song. *Sasuke's caught in a Senjutsu Genjutsu that he can't escape from. Naruto slaughters Sasuke. Naruto mid difficulty for that reason.


----------



## TheGreen1 (Oct 30, 2014)

Frog Song is the ultimate Cheat Code for Naruto. And Naruto has Manga Knowledge on Sasuke, Sasuke does NOT know about Fukusaku and Shima.


----------

